# 18 Dec 2016:  Canadian Tourist Killed in Jordan Attack



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2016)

This from AP via the _Toronto Sun_, ...


> Gunmen ambushed Jordanian police in a series of attacks Sunday, including at a Crusader castle popular with tourists, killing a woman visiting from Canada, seven officers and two local civilians, officials said.
> 
> At least 34 people were wounded in one of the bloodiest attacks in Jordan in recent memory. The Canadian government said a second Canadian was among the injured, but didn’t immediately have any further detail.
> 
> ...


... this from the CBC ...


> Linda Vatcher, a retired teacher from Newfoundland, was killed as gunmen struck in multiple locations in Karak, Jordan, on Sunday.
> 
> Vatcher was visiting her son Chris Vatcher, who works in the Middle East. They were among a group of people caught as gunmen opened fire near the Crusader castle, a tourist location.
> 
> ...


... and this from the "backyard media" _Jordan Times_, shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the _Copyright Act (R.S.C., 1985, c. C-42)_ ...


> Four terrorists were killed in a security operation in the southern governorate of Karak that ended towards midnight on Sunday after 10 people were killed in a terror attack, including four police officers and three gendarmes.
> 
> Two civilians and a Canadian citizen were also killed, while 34 other civilians and police officers were injured when four gunmen stormed the southern city and fired at security and civilians before heading to Karak Castle, official sources said.
> 
> ...


More via Google News here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2016)

This, from the PM's Info-machine:


> “I was shocked and saddened to learn of the death of a Canadian and the injury of her son in a terrorist attack that took place in Karak, Jordan, that has left several dead and many more injured.
> 
> “On behalf of all Canadians, Sophie and I offer our deepest condolences to the family and friends of all the victims of this heinous act of violence. We pray that those injured will have a complete and speedy recovery.
> 
> ...


Still no claim of responsibility as of this post ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Dec 2016)

RIP


----------

